# Introduction



## tedlange (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi all,

My name is Ted Lange. I soon... well as soon as my house sells will be living in Chiang Mai. I'm 36 years old with 3 kids living with me. We are a weird nerdy bunch. 

I have lived with depression all of my life and pushed it all aside to make sure everyone I loved was cared for. I'd often starve myself so that my kids always had food. That was of course in the early days. 

Now I am doing ok, I have a good job, but I am just sad. Every morning I wake up to my son saying "Daddy do you have to go to work" his eyes almost tearing up. I have no choice but to answer yes Han I do, but I love you and I will see you tonight.

This isn't living... I only have this one life and I only have so many moments to spend with my children.

So!... I am selling my house, quoting my job and selling everything, but my computer, clothes and musical instruments and moving to Chiang Mai to live a simpler life. I am going to follow my dreams and show my kids that they too shouldn't give up on their dreams in order to have food and shelter.

I plan to live a life I can be proud of and one that my kids will be proud of.

So thats me. I have a lot more to tell and a ton more to give to this world.

-Ted


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Well done Ted, it's good your have the bottle to go for it , Kids will love it too , you are like me , never be afraid of change , welcome it and enjoy


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh forgot to say , Ted, if you need any info or help just let me know and I will try and answer all


----------



## michaud79 (Aug 29, 2016)

Good luck with everything Ted!
Though I haven't experienced depression myself, a close friend of mine battled this monster for years before eventually getting better. I understand how heavy a burden it is. Good on you for going out there and trying to turn your life around.
I'd just recommend being careful about the impact of culture-shock, something many new expats under estimate. I've lived in 4 countries (and visited dozens more); the best remedy, I've found, is to learn the native language as soon and as fast as possible. It makes everything immensely easier.
I'm in BKK, not CMX, but if you need help or advice about anything, please feel free to ask


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Hopefully, you're independently wealthy.


----------



## superglue (Aug 30, 2016)

Best of luck Ted. Chiang Mai is surely better choice if you want slower pace of life. Any info needed just send me message, i'm native Thai btw.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aysha Ashi (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello, welcome  me new here too


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you, Ted, best of luck to you! :tea:

Have you been to Chiang Mai before? Do you have a plan for earning a living?


----------

